# Car costs



## Stuartrox (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi! when I move to Portugal I'll have to buy a used car - As Portugal doesn't (as far as I know) make their own cars I was wondering if anyone has any comments on what car makes are most economical in terms of spare parts. While I have a fair idea of which are prohibitively expensive in the UK - I wonder if it's different over there? Any thoughts?


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

They may not make their own car any longer but they do manufacture cars under licence for VW as well as others.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Plenty of specialist breakers, all depends on parts you need, it's perfectly feasible to import parts from UK and even with P&P will save you money, especially on planned maintenance or service items.

In terms of cost go for the most popular car from the most popular makers,


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi, For many reasons such as derv being cheaper then petrol, cars being expensive against wages etc. there are many small (sub 2000cc) diesel engined basic spec cars from French and Spanish(VW) manufacturers. Local PT mechanics work on these all the time, a new water pump + cam belt + tensioner + coolant supplied and fitted 125 euro for a 1.9 PSA n/a diesel invoiced April 2013. Taking GSF UK that would be £80 + in parts alone.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The best thing, I have found is to look at the area in which you will be living and identify which are the most popular makes and models of vehicles. The chances are that those vehicles are the most suitable for that area.

Around here (I'm in Spain but it is the same landmass) it is the small utility type mpv such as Berlingo, Partner, Kangoo, etc and older such as the Renault Express. In my street I have a 2008 Peugeot Partner that is one of the newest in the street. It is economical (53mpg) and doesn't cost a fortune to have serviced. It carries 5 people plus their luggage (unlike many more modern cars that will carry five but only if they have "hand-baggage") or plenty of goods (we brought our complete kitchen, flatpack, from Granada, in the back of ours) I would recommend that you go to to a main dealer rather than a backstreet lot, you may pay a little more (not always) and be reasonably certain that, if you have a problem, you'll get it sorted out rather than be viewing an empty lot with a notice on the gate saying "Gone Away".


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Great versatile cars actually made in Portugal but expensive here compared to Spain and doesn't fit with the Portuguese macho so tend to be few around


----------



## Stuartrox (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks everybody! I'll be over for a couple of months in a few weeks and will have a hire car and that will give me the time to think and look around. I was told by a UK recovery man (rescuing me and my nearly departed but much loved Rover) that they hardly ever go out to Japanese car (Mainly Nissans, Toyotas and Hondas) breakdowns compared to fordss and vauxhalls etc. which I found interesting. The parts in the UK are fairly easy to get and reasonably priced so might look down that route when I'm over although I wondered if Seat's being built 'next door' in Spain might also be an affordable option. As they say tho,,, when you buy a 2nd hand car - you're often buying somebody elses problem!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Depends on how close to Spain you are and/or the towns that have spares available, easier to bring parts in from UK but it all depends on car and part your need, someone mentioned a cambelt change here but for our car a saving of 200€ on parts UK v Portugal, but fitted here by a great local mechanic who doesn't charge UK or main dealers rates 

I get the feeling that cars are far better maintained here, as compared to UK you see far fewer breakdowns, the climate is more agreeable to them although they might be thrashed a bit/lot more with Portuguese driving style


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Take care if you are going to source parts for what are effectively grey imports (channels other than the maker's official distribution system) ie British spares for Portugese vehicles as the version of a vehicle sold in the UK is not necessary the same as that sold elsewhere so even the main dealers have problems working from VIN numbers which were not destined for their home market. We had problems with several imports French BMW, German Mitsubishi, Italian Alfa and a Swiss 4x4 Fiat trying to source UK parts and eventually got parts from the countries they were destined for. 




Stuartrox said:


> Thanks everybody! I'll be over for a couple of months in a few weeks and will have a hire car and that will give me the time to think and look around. I was told by a UK recovery man (rescuing me and my nearly departed but much loved Rover) that they hardly ever go out to Japanese car (Mainly Nissans, Toyotas and Hondas) breakdowns compared to fordss and vauxhalls etc. which I found interesting. The parts in the UK are fairly easy to get and reasonably priced so might look down that route when I'm over although I wondered if Seat's being built 'next door' in Spain might also be an affordable option. As they say tho,,, when you buy a 2nd hand car - you're often buying somebody elses problem!


----------



## Stuartrox (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the very interesting comments - all useful inof to take into consideration when deciding what to buy. I hadn't thought about the climate benefits to the longevity and reliability of cars. The British winter definately gives car a bit of a hammering! Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Stuartrox said:


> Thanks for all the very interesting comments - all useful inof to take into consideration when deciding what to buy. I hadn't thought about the climate benefits to the longevity and reliability of cars. The British winter definately gives car a bit of a hammering! Happy New Year everyone!


OK I know that I am in Spain rather than Portugal but we aren't so far away. In my street 35-40% of the vehicles are 13 or more years old (the registration number format changed in September 2000) and most of those are in excellent condition. Some cars do have odd scrapes on the sides but that is not a fault of the vehicles, it is down to some roads in older parts of some towns being extremely narrow, e.g. just an inch or two wider than the mirror width and if a right-angled corner has to be turned - ouch! It was OK on a mule with pannier baskets but not in a car!

Generally, there is far less salt put on roads except in mountainous area where frequent frosts occur and this leads to less corrosion.


----------



## Stuartrox (Apr 25, 2011)

L.O.L. I've been on a few roads like that...pretty scary! Lucky if it's just the car that gets scrathed! Last Summer I saw an old car being driven near Faro very eratically by a really ancient guy and his wife. The car was held together with rivets and sticky tape by the looks and hand painted different shades of red (for danger??) and gold on the bumpers. Thankfully we were on the dual cariage way but I said I was so glad I didn't meet him up in the hills! Looked like he'd proudly boast he'd never had an accident but had probably caused hundreds!


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Correct me wrong.. An car insurance cost between 95 Euro to 350 Euro a year due to first and 3rd party.. Is that true ?

They do not have monthly like in America does ? In America, I have to pay about 100 USD a month.. a monthly payment. Thats insane!!


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

bearmon2010 said:


> Correct me wrong.. An car insurance cost between 95 Euro to 350 Euro a year due to first and 3rd party.. Is that true ?
> 
> They do not have monthly like in America does ? In America, I have to pay about 100 USD a month.. a monthly payment. Thats insane!!


Come to the UK and try and get vehicle insurance, then you will see what is madness, especially if you are a new driver!

Young people would love to be insured for that figure in the UK, many face figures of between £1000-£2000, about $1600-$3200 per annum!


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Good thing that I am not a new driver, hehe. I am aware of UK situation but what about my statement.. Am I correct ?


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Sorry I do not know enough to express an opinion about pricing in Portugal, or the Azores.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

But you are in Portugal and you drive under Portugal Insurance, yes ?


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Currently UK resident but can drive there with UK insurance and UK registered car or I have the use of various cars belonging to family members, so I cannot answer with regards to exact costs...the Azores may be a different pricing structure also.

Why don't you try and get a quote with an on-line Portuguese insurance company, do a search, there was a link within the last 12 months...I think from either canoeman or travellingman.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Insurance companies in Portugal do offer various payment methods for insurance monthly, thirds, quarterly, yearly it depends a little on company, best price is normally paying the annual premium, insurance costs are difficult to generalise because it depends on personal factors like age, experience, insurance history, location and car, make, cc, age, value and type of cover min legal requirement is third party through to fully comprehensive.

Is there an average don't believe so but I pay under well under 300€ per year for fully comprehensive insurance that includes, glass, breakdown and driving + breakdown in all EU countries, if you have a no claim history in USA bring it with you as some companies will accept


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Wow.. That's cheap than here in America!!! 

Here in the USA is about 100 dollars monthlyand a yearly is 1,200 to 1,400 usd.. Thats expensive. @[email protected]


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

FWIW, I renewed my insurance yesterday.

I'm 57 with a clean licence, haven't made any claims in donkey's years & came to Portugal about 2 1/2 years ago so started my NCB then.

I drive a 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee with the Italian diesel engine which I think is about 4.2 litres & my renewal premium was €216 for the year.

The policy is third party cover...... I've heard other people say they can get fully comp cover here & I don't doubt them but I've never found a company here that'll offer me fully comp at any price.

My other car is a classic Jeep with the 5.7 litre AMC V8 engine & I insure that with the classic car section of the ACP for just €39 per year.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

What ?! 39 Euro per year ? You mean if you have two cars.. one for 216 Euro then addition 39 euro for 2nd car ?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

bearmon2010 said:


> What ?! 39 Euro per year ? You mean if you have two cars.. one for 216 Euro then addition 39 euro for 2nd car ?


Yes. That's correct. 

The classic car is also now exempt from road tax thanks to the ACP Classicos who classified the car as being of historical interest to Portugal.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the replying. Awesome and thats what I liked. I can't wait to move there! I can't stand here in America, lol. Too expensive here.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Some of the bureaucracy here is a bit tedious but at least it works eventually & other than that, we love it here.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Generally in Portugal you can't get fully comp for 10+ year old cars only a very few companies offer


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Car prices incidentally are considerably higher here than most other countries in the world so if you do come, you might like to consider bringing one over from the USA when you come.

There's a few criteria you need to meet (if you want to bring it in tax free) such as having the car registered in your name for 12 months before & a few other things but nothing too difficult.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Travelling-man.. Please pm me and explain or you rather here ? I want to understand more clearly. To me, your insurance in Portugal is CHEAPER than here in AMERICA!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Simple under EU rules you can bring 1 car per person to Portugal if your intention is to Register as a Resident free of import duty and tax but there are some conditions, the major ones are, the person bringing the car in must
Have held a valid D/L for a min of 12 months
They must have lived outside Portugal for a min of 12 months and must be able to prove it
They must have legally owned the vehicle for a min of 12 months and be able to prove it
The car must have a EU Certificate of Conformity or similar/equivalent 

The cost to register to Portuguese plates is _approximately_ 700€ but you also have to factor your extra shipping costs and should check that the Azores operates under same rules as mainland.
Yes cars expensive here so presume they might even be a bit dearer in Azores


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes I understand that but the car insurance is cheaper in Portugal/Azores than here in America. The car sale in Azores that I saw like used Smart Car is only 3000 EURO compared to here in American used Smart Car is 8000 USD!!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

think travelling man was saying *if you already own a car* then it could be cheaper to bring that than buy one here


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah. I understand that smile. He said that his insurance for two is so cheaper than here in America. 

By the way, I already visited my other family last summer at San Miguel, Azores, that used cars sell there are cheaper as well than here. Same model and same years. That's odd to me, you know.


----------

